# Quality Flies



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious where everyone buys their flies and if they hold up well? I have been buying from the same place for a long time, but as of late I haven't gotten as much use from them (not holding up as long) as I use to. 
Thanks guys


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Tying your own is the way to go for flies, IMO, but a lot of guys don't have the time or patience for it! Which is fine. I tie, if you're interested in a few.

I buy most of mine from Sportsman's. They seem to do well for me and I haven't had an issue when them not lasting, especially the terrestrials. 

I've had to buy flies for the past few months because I'm moving and all my fly tying junk is boxed up somewhere, ha. but Sportsman's hasn't let me down in terms of quality.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll second Spencer's comment. I tie most of my flies but I do not have the talent, nor the patience, for some of the more involved flies. I tie all my own wet flies and a couple of different dry patterns. I hit the $0.99 rack at Sportsman's for everything else.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I also use Sportsmans for flies. They are good quality, plus I'm partial to them as I worked for the fly company (Rivers Wild) that supplies them. So not only are you buying good quality your supporting a Utah business


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I also have been buying from Sportsman's. Glad to know they have a good reputation. So with Cabelas being about .30 more, why would anyone buy from there?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Closer. But really, 30 cent difference on flies - that is the least of the costs for fly fishing. 

If you live in Lehi, Cabela's is closer. And you'll be in a 40 mile round trip to go to a Sportsman's Warehouse, or two gallons of gas. You'd have to buy 20 flies to make up the cost of gas. But otherwise, SW is fine.

And if you are going to be buying that many flies, and you are about the lowest costs for quality flies, then you should be buying on-line, where you can get significantly lower prices if you're willing to buy in bulk and plan ahead.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Local boys....
http://www.flyfishfood.com/

Everything you could need, plus they are up to the minute on what is the hatch.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I recently bought some flies from Scheels since they were cheaper....but won't do that again. They were poorly tied and fell apart.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I tie easy patterns, but buy the small flies and specialty flies when I don't have the materials. I like the Sportsman's Warehouse flies (good to learn they are local), but I find the flies at Dick's Sporting Goods hold up well and are cheaper- buy one get one half off. I am in the midst of teaching 2 teenage boys and the flies from SW and DSG have been holding up well to all kinds of abuse.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packout said:


> I tie easy patterns, but buy the small flies and specialty flies when I don't have the materials. *I like the Sportsman's Warehouse flies (good to learn they are local)*, but I find the flies at Dick's Sporting Goods hold up well and are cheaper- buy one get one half off. I am in the midst of teaching 2 teenage boys and the flies from SW and DSG have been holding up well to all kinds of abuse.


The store or the flies? I always thought Sportsmans imports their flies. Most places do.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

madonafly- good catch. It is my understanding that Rivers Wild is local (Logan I think), but I'm not sure where the flies are tied. I'd guess overseas, like most flies in the $1 range.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Packout said:


> madonafly- good catch. It is my understanding that Rivers Wild is local (Logan I think), but I'm not sure where the flies are tied. I'd guess overseas, like most flies in the $1 range.


Rivers Wild is local (Logan) and they distribute their flies to SW. As with most big fly production companies the flies are tied overseas. Hence the difference in cost for an Orange Asher: .99 @ SW and 3.00 from a site where the flies I assume are tied in America. The 3.00 fly will hopefully look better and last longer, but when I'm buying 10 Orange Ashers I'm looking at the .99 cent bin. Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

On any fly, a dab of Zap A Gap at the head, they last a lot longer.
When guiding I too look for best price. Sportsman's use to be great, but sometimes even a buck a fly is crazy. Still looking for that super deal when I can't tie.


----------

